# Add New Born Baby To Lodged Application



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking for expert comments about my case to add the new born baby as additional applicant in my existing application (NSW 190).

I've lodged the visa but the decision has not yet been made.

As far as I understand I have to provide following to the CO via email.
- Form 1022 : Notify the CO for changes
- Form 1436 : Add new applicant
- Birth Cert of new born
- Passport of new born

Please help to identify if I'm missing anything and also how to provide information in Form 1022. I mean this form is for change in existing information for any members in the initial application. How / where / what to provide in this Form 1022 regarding the new applicant / baby.

Pls help.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

This thread might help you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/1006394-need-help-form-1022-a.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for expert comments about my case to add the new born baby as additional applicant in my existing application (NSW 190).
> 
> ...



I am not an expert, but i have gone through similar situation.

form 1022 - 
fill in the basic details wrt your visa application, then
*Information which is no longer current* - number of dependents - 1
*New correct details* - 2, baby born on dd.mm.yy

provide form 1022, birth cert and passport of baby

1436 not required in this case

no fees is charged for adding baby born during visa processing


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

sultan_azam said:


> I am not an expert, but i have gone through similar situation.
> 
> form 1022 -
> fill in the basic details wrt your visa application, then
> ...



Thanks a ton for the info bro....

Just curious though that why the Form 1436 not needed. Bcoz when through my login I try to click on the link to "Add an applicant" it opens up this 1436 form which apart from the new applicant details also asks for Credit Card info for the additional applicant fees i.e 920 AUD in this case ??


Also, (hoping what you are saying is true and I don't need to pay another 920/-), after I provide the Form 1022, Birth Cert, Passport via email to CO and GSM team will they ask for health checkups for the new born ?? If yes then how much delay should I expect in CO contacting me??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## zachs (May 23, 2017)

Kyra J said:


> Thanks a ton for the info bro....
> 
> Just curious though that why the Form 1436 not needed. Bcoz when through my login I try to click on the link to "Add an applicant" it opens up this 1436 form which apart from the new applicant details also asks for Credit Card info for the additional applicant fees i.e 920 AUD in this case ??
> 
> ...



Hi

Yes, you do not have to pay any additional fees if you are adding a new born baby after lodging the application as I went through the same.So, you have saved some amount here.

It took 6 weeks for me to get the HAP id created for the new born baby once all the documents were provided. 

Also I did not filled form 1436 to add the new born baby.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kyra J said:


> Thanks a ton for the info bro....
> 
> Just curious though that why the Form 1436 not needed. Bcoz when through my login I try to click on the link to "Add an applicant" it opens up this 1436 form which apart from the new applicant details also asks for Credit Card info for the additional applicant fees i.e 920 AUD in this case ??
> 
> ...


1436 is not required for your newborn.
Yes, they will ask for health checkups. CO will contact you with the HAP ID or alternately, when you see your child's record added on the left, you can generate the HAP ID yourself (the same way you did for yourself before).


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi my consultant just asked for birthcertificate for newborn and her passport he added in immiaccount and notification
Received now my question is when I can got hap I'd for baby???

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

Fakhar said:


> Hi my consultant just asked for birthcertificate for newborn and her passport he added in immiaccount and notification
> Received now my question is when I can got hap I'd for baby???
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


CO will add the name of your baby to the list of applicants in your immiaccount and will generate the HAP ID for the baby.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Fakhar said:


> How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???


Create your own immiAccount, use the TRN from your visa payment receipt and import a copy of your visa application.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to post again as I am not clear my question is as I lodged the application through agent and he send the docs to add the new born baby now how I can know that my baby is added 
--I have to ask the agent to check the immiaccount that baby is added or not
---or case officer or dibp email the agent then he will confirm me


Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Fakhar said:


> Sorry to post again as I am not clear my question is as I lodged the application through agent and he send the docs to add the new born baby now how I can know that my baby is added
> --I have to ask the agent to check the immiaccount that baby is added or not
> ---or case officer or dibp email the agent then he will confirm me
> 
> ...



generally it takes 4 weeks to add baby to a visa application

DIBP will add baby to your visa application and inform your agent to do medicals for baby


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Fakhar said:


> Sorry to post again as I am not clear my question is as I lodged the application through agent and he send the docs to add the new born baby now how I can know that my baby is added
> --I have to ask the agent to check the immiaccount that baby is added or not
> ---or case officer or dibp email the agent then he will confirm me
> 
> ...


You should use the TRN on your payment receipt and import a copy of your visa application for yourself.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13311018-post10.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/803330-import-applicatio-immi-account.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/616050-steps-importing-application.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ging-visa-through-agent-how-check-status.html*


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You should use the TRN on your payment receipt and import a copy of your visa application for yourself.
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13311018-post10.html*
> 
> ...


Thanks I created the I'd and successfully viewed but how can I know the agent submitted the newborn baby documents in immiaccount

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If you see your baby's name on the left in the list of applicants, then there is a link "Attach documents" which refreshes the right pane to show the list of recommended documents and those that are already attached. But if not, then the request to add your newborn is not complete yet and you have to wait.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

6 weeks completed baby is not added yet should I ask my consultant to send reminder to CO?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Pls help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Fakhar said:


> 6 weeks completed baby is not added yet should I ask my consultant to send reminder to CO?


They should have added your baby by now but it seems to be delayed, 

Ping them once if there is nothing by Monday

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Queries since I am on the same boat and my due date of delivery is Aug 2019.

In Haryana, we dont get birth certificate with the name upfront even if we have thought of the name beforehand. 

First we get nameless birth certificate in 14 days 
THen we need to take this certificate add an affidavit by parents to it 
Take nameless BC and affidavit to make adhar
Submit nameless BC and adhar to get a name BC

Considering all the above hassle, it will take more than 2 months to get the name BC.

I checked that we can get child's passport with the nameless birth certificate too. Is that fine if I submit nameless BC, affidavit, and PP to the CO?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

The other query was do we have a sample filled in form 1022 for addition of new born. Would be a good reference point.


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm looking for expert comments about my case.

I have submitted all the documents for 190 Visa (VIC) in the month of Nov 2019 and we are waiting for the grant.

Recently we got a new born baby and we need expert advice whether to add new born now into the application or only after receiving the grant.

If we add the new born baby into the existing application , will my application further delayed ??

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jamichaitanya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for expert comments about my case.
> 
> ...


Your application will be undoubtedly delayed.
But the amount of trouble and money you will save will be worth the wait

If you don’t add now, then you will have to apply for the PR for the baby separately and also pay the fees
It’s will be along drawn out process 

Think very carefully and decide, but do it very fast, if you want to add the baby
As once the grant is issued, it can’t be added

Cheers


----------

